# Please help needed with feeding



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

Please can anyone give me some advice about feeding a litle chi that will not eat. I got Candy last monday, 22 october, I bought her from a lady that had moved house and job and she was being left alone for 8 or 9 hours every day

She is a lovely little thing and seems very healthy and alert and she has settled in with us really well but she is worrying me with how little she eats. She was on dry dog food when we got her which I thought was to big for such a little mouth. I changed to a smaller dry food (Royal Canin) and I have even tried ziwipeak non of which she will touch, sometimes she will eat one or two little pieces and then she will run and hide a piece in a corner somewhere. 

I read on here all the time about feeding and putting the food down for 20 mins then removing it and I have tried all that with no success. In the end after 2 days or so I give in and give her a slice of beef which she will eat, but I am so worried she will not be getting proper nutrition. When I took her for a checkup the vet said she was a bit on the skinny side, she weighs 4 and a half pounds and she is just two years old. I would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Maybe try putting athe ZP in a bit of warm water. She may eat it that way. If she gets hungry she will eat. I would avoid the table scraps as then she will hold out for those.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KayC said:


> Maybe try putting athe ZP in a bit of warm water. She may eat it that way. If she gets hungry she will eat. I would avoid the table scraps as then she will hold out for those.


The only way I could get Toby to eat the Ziwipeak at first was to break it up and soak it in water. After a couple meals, he was fine. Maybe try that? Also, I agree with Kay- cut out table scraps. If she thinks something better is coming, she won't worry about her dog food.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you still have the food she came with? I would go back to that for now if it is what she is used to eating. You can change her to a better food when she has settled in a bit more.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

May make mushy poops, but have you tried using a good quality
canned dog food? Most dogs love the wet canned food, or better
yet, homecook for her. It will be sure to be a hit with her.
*boiled or steamed chicken/turkey
*boiled or steamed sweet potatoe
*Boiled or steamed bagged spinach or zuchinni or squash.
*Very lightly boiled or steamed apple.
(all organic when can)
Remember to give the Probiotics.
Blessings.


----------



## marymary (Jul 4, 2012)

*Thanks to all who replied*

Thanks to everyone who replied, I have tried almost everything now, I know that I should leave her until she is really hungry but is so hard when I know she has not eaten anything for ages. 

This little dog has us just where she wants us because if I give in and offer her cooked chicken or beef she gobbles it up in record time, but I would really like her to eat proper dog food.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I notice my girl eats her kibble with a lot more appetite if I put a bit of olive oil in it..not drowning, just enough to coat it...maybe put a little something like bit of yogurt.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Princess had/has same problem she's a very picky eater and does not like dry food unless there is no other food and has put a fight all day she ended up eating but only 3 or 1 lil pieces of dry food so I tried the "Cesar " food which is soak chicken beef and more it has liquid and its soft she eats it all but is reluctant sometimes but I'm sure yours as well will eat eventually just leave the food there 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you tried her food with some water and microwaved for a second? Probably not a good idea for the log term, but might encourage her to try it. Since she likes meat, it might be worth trying a raw piece as well if you're up for feeding raw. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha log term. I meant long term. Not sure how to edit my posts on the app. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

